# Natasha Poly - walks the runway at the Balmain Menswear Spring/Summer 2017 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 25, 2016 (x11) Update



## MetalFan (28 Juni 2016)

:drip:


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (28 Juni 2016)

*AW: Natasha Poly - walks the runway at the Balmain Menswear Spring/Summer 2017 show during Paris Fashion Week in Paris - June 25, 2016 (x3)*

:thx: dir für die flotte Natasha


----------



## brian69 (28 Juni 2016)

*update x8*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## maxatpaylashmak (10 Aug. 2016)

Beautiful blonde


----------



## silvloo (12 Sep. 2016)

thanks. she is one of my favorites.


----------

